# Things I Wonder II



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

If the Met was to hire a film score composer to write an opera, based on (for example) 2-3 episodes of a popular sitcom (Cheers, or 2 1/2 Men, or MASH) would you go?

I would. I think it would be neat.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Miranda. I'd go for a buffo three acter taken from Miranda!:lol: With Jonas Kaufmann as Gary.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Fawlty Towers. One or two acts. Simone Alberghini as Basil, Joyce DiDonato as Sibyl, whatever coloratura soprano is available as Polly and Rolando Villazón as Manuel.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Other possible Basil is Alessandro Corbelli. One does wish for a buffo bass/baritone with patter skillz.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

mamascarlatti said:


> Miranda. I'd go for a buffo three acter taken from Miranda!:lol: With Jonas Kaufmann as Gary.


But the important part would be the Kauffmann, right?


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Aksel said:


> Fawlty Towers. One or two acts. Simone Alberghini as Basil, Joyce DiDonato as Sibyl, whatever coloratura soprano is available as Polly and Rolando Villazón as Manuel.


GOOD idea!


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

You know, Absolutely Fabulous was pretty operatic ...


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

guythegreg said:


> But the important part would be the Kauffmann, right?


eeerm yes.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Aksel said:


> Other possible Basil is Alessandro Corbelli. One does wish for a buffo bass/baritone with patter skillz.


I'm devoted to Alessandro Corbelli in buffo roles. And he would have le physique du role too.


----------



## Dakota (Jun 30, 2012)

Well, if we can branch out from sit-coms, I think Game of Thrones would make a stunning opera, albeit with perhaps too much blood spatter and too many flying body parts.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Might not be what your looking for but I think *War & Peace* would suit an operatic adaptation, I would certainly go maybe five or six times.  I'm sorry I don't know much of English/American TV to contribute something fun.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Prokofiev wrote the opera 'War and Peace', but based on the book not the TV series!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

emiellucifuge said:


> Prokofiev wrote the opera 'War and Peace', but based on the book not the TV series!


And it's wonderful. My favourite Prokofiev opera, especially the peace part (mind you, I find the same about the book).


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

I reviewed the DVD of Mark Adamo's opera on_ Little women _and that might fit the bill.
I actually rather enjoyed it.


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd go in a heartbeat, especially if it were _Downton Abbey_.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Dakota said:


> Well, if we can branch out from sit-coms, I think Game of Thrones would make a stunning opera, albeit with perhaps too much blood spatter and too many flying body parts.


Well, have you seen what's been coming out of Germany lately?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Aksel said:


> Well, have you seen what's been coming out of Germany lately?


NOW we've found a place for Calixto Bieito!


----------



## Dakota (Jun 30, 2012)

Aksel said:


> Well, have you seen what's been coming out of Germany lately?


uh oh............ (she dons a raincoat and boots and goes looking for some DVDs.............)


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> NOW we've found a place for Calixto Bieito!


Although seeing as it's not set in some indeterminate apocalyptic future and/or present, this will be quite the challenge.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Aksel said:


> Although seeing as it's not set in some indeterminate apocalyptic future and/or present, this will be quite the challenge.


You mean like Teletubbies?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

sospiro said:


> You mean like Teletubbies?


Quite so.

Filler


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

sospiro said:


> You mean like Teletubbies?


Geez, don't give these Regietheater practitioners any ideas!! :lol:


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

mamascarlatti said:


> I'm devoted to Alessandro Corbelli in buffo roles. And he would have le physique du role too.


Corbelli is the greatest. I don't know if you could call it a buffo role, but did you love his Guglielmo? I sure did. His ever-present little grin ...


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Dakota said:


> Well, if we can branch out from sit-coms, I think Game of Thrones would make a stunning opera, albeit with perhaps too much blood spatter and too many flying body parts.


Ah, no. You can never have too many flying body parts. Haven't actually watched Game of Thrones - no TV - but I've heard good things. And the short guy is a GOOD actor!


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Lenfer said:


> Might not be what your looking for but I think *War & Peace* would suit an operatic adaptation, I would certainly go maybe five or six times.  I'm sorry I don't know much of English/American TV to contribute something fun.


I thought War and Peace had already been done as an opera. No? Perhaps we could just use all the music from the Ring cycle, and give it a new libretto ...


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> I reviewed the DVD of Mark Adamo's opera on_ Little women _and that might fit the bill.
> I actually rather enjoyed it.


Huh. I've managed to avoid ever reading that book. I seem to recall I STARTED it a few times ...


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Aksel said:


> Well, have you seen what's been coming out of Germany lately?


Hmm ... I lost you. Apparently, many others followed you however ... did the thread just take a sharp left? Am I sailing through the air?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

guythegreg said:


> Huh. I've managed to avoid ever reading that book. I seem to recall I STARTED it a few times ...


:lol:

That's like me and _The Hobbit_. I got half way down the second page a couple of times but that's it. So I know the Rings will leave me cold.

A shame really because Tolkein lived for a while not far from me & drew inspiration from the local countryside.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

sospiro said:


> :lol:
> 
> That's like me and _The Hobbit_. I got half way down the second page a couple of times but that's it. So I know the Rings will leave me cold.
> 
> A shame really because Tolkein lived for a while not far from me & drew inspiration from the local countryside.


OMG Tolkien lived not far from you? I am actually green with envy. I mean, I'm sure there are people living who've had his classes, so there are closer associations I can imagine but still ... I love Tolkien. I was visiting India with my family when I was eight, and one of the other residents of our hostel gave me Book One of LoR - actually came to the hobbit later, but loved it just as much. When I was 17 or 18 I stole an enormous illustrated edition of LoR from a local bookstore ... took it back later, but I just had to have it.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

guythegreg said:


> OMG Tolkien lived not far from you? I am actually green with envy. I mean, I'm sure there are people living who've had his classes, so there are closer associations I can imagine but still ... I love Tolkien. I was visiting India with my family when I was eight, and one of the other residents of our hostel gave me Book One of LoR - actually came to the hobbit later, but loved it just as much. When I was 17 or 18 I stole an enormous illustrated edition of LoR from a local bookstore ... took it back later, but I just had to have it.


I wish I could 'get' the Rings, maybe one day. It took me a long time to 'get' opera & I'm pretty much obsessed now!


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

guythegreg said:


> Hmm ... I lost you. Apparently, many others followed you however ... did the thread just take a sharp left? Am I sailing through the air?


To start you off, here are Parterre box's weekly or so regie quizzes. See how many you can get!

CAUTION: There will be blood, guns, the odd genitalia and general shock and horror. Some Micky Mouse costumes might also occur. Don't say I didn't warn you.



guythegreg said:


> I thought War and Peace had already been done as an opera. No? Perhaps we could just use all the music from the Ring cycle, and give it a new libretto ...


Yes. War and Peace is an opera. Prokofiev wrote one in the 40's. It premiered in 1944. I'm not familiar with it, but as Nat said a few posts ago, it's one of her favourite Prokofievs. And generally she's one to trust.



guythegreg said:


> Corbelli is the greatest. I don't know if you could call it a buffo role, but did you love his Guglielmo? I sure did. His ever-present little grin ...


Guglielmo is not a buffo role. It's your run-of-the-mill lyric baritone role. Don Alfonso is more the buffo role of Cosí, although I don't quite agree with that.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

guythegreg said:


> OMG Tolkien lived not far from you? I am actually green with envy. I mean, I'm sure there are people living who've had his classes, so there are closer associations I can imagine but still ... I love Tolkien. I was visiting India with my family when I was eight, and one of the other residents of our hostel gave me Book One of LoR - actually came to the hobbit later, but loved it just as much. When I was 17 or 18 I stole an enormous illustrated edition of LoR from a local bookstore ... took it back later, but I just had to have it.


Yes I'm pretty keen too - must have read it about 30 times. I used to be taught English lit by his grandson at school - was rather start-struck.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Aksel said:


> To start you off, here are Parterre box's weekly or so regie quizzes. See how many you can get!
> 
> CAUTION: There will be blood, guns, the odd genitalia and general shock and horror. Some Micky Mouse costumes might also occur. Don't say I didn't warn you.


Oh I see. Thanks for the re-orientation.

You know, I can't be the first to notice this, but opera in general is awfully easy to make fun of. The plots, the costumes, the funny looking people ... how much of the furore over Regie Productions is actually frustrated opera lovers finding someone THEY can laugh at?

The reason I say this, is it's so hard to make operas make sense to non-opera lovers anyway. There's something inherently nonsensical about it. The fact that if you can get over that gap, you can enjoy things most people can't imagine, isn't something that's easy to convince people of. So I'm always a little taken aback when opera lovers trash productions they don't understand. Not saying I understand these productions either, but I feel certain that in most cases, the director had an idea she thought or had some reason to believe was going to work. To refuse to at least try to get over that gap is counter-opera.

Well, what do I know - I've never really seen a Regie production anyway, so I'm sure I'd be horrified!

Yes. War and Peace is an opera. Prokofiev wrote one in the 40's. It premiered in 1944. I'm not familiar with it, but as Nat said a few posts ago, it's one of her favourite Prokofievs. And generally she's one to trust.

Guglielmo is not a buffo role. It's your run-of-the-mill lyric baritone role. Don Alfonso is more the buffo role of Cosí, although I don't quite agree with that.[/QUOTE]


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

mamascarlatti said:


> Yes I'm pretty keen too - must have read it about 30 times. I used to be taught English lit by his grandson at school - was rather start-struck.


I can imagine you were. But how would you explain it to a non-LoR lover? Much worse than trying to explain opera!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

guythegreg said:


> The reason I say this, is it's so hard to make operas make sense to non-opera lovers anyway. There's something inherently nonsensical about it.


Newbie reaction to opera starts at about 1.00. Brilliant film, by the way.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Curse you, Red Baron! I've been avoiding seeing this film, and now I'm going to have to. GAARGH!!


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

guythegreg said:


> You know, I can't be the first to notice this, but opera in general is awfully easy to make fun of. The plots, the costumes, the funny looking people ... how much of the furore over Regie Productions is actually frustrated opera lovers finding someone THEY can laugh at?


From what I've read, most of those Regisseurs take themselves VERY seriously -- and most of the time would be irate if someone laughed at their "concept." Annoyance, shock, disgust -- those are all fine. But laughter is not usually the desired reaction.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm watching this










and the high-fiving rats have me in stiches. Not to mention all the tail-fondling.










Visually stunning Ortrud/Elsa confrontation scene, though...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Ha! Tail fondling? That might persuade me to like Wagner!


----------

